# Selections for Certain Trades



## Phwaker (11 Sep 2020)

Hello all,

New user here although I've been lurking here for information throughout my application process. Forgive me if this post is in the wrong bucket or should be placed in another larger thread. 

I'm looking for some more information regarding the timeframe to go from completing the medical exam to being put on the competition list and finally being selected. From what I've heard/read it seems that there's certain selection dates for certain roles so I was wondering if I could get more information about when selection would occur for the roles that I'm going for. Specifically, I'm going for:

1. Signals Officer
2. Communication Electronics Engineering Officer
3. Naval Combat Systems Officer

Also, I had to get a form filled out by a doctor for a past injury and I'm wondering how long I can expect to wait before hearing back about the medical office's decision on my file. I just submitted my form a couple of days ago and don't expect a decision soon but it would help to know the general timeframe. I'm really hoping that the medical exam will be sorted out and that I'd be placed on the competition list prior to the next selection dates for my chosen trades and am anxious to know how close I may potentially get to missing it!

Thanks for your help everybody!

phwaker


----------



## jman579 (31 Mar 2021)

What was your entry path, did you choose Regular Officer Training Plan (ROTP) or Direct Entry (DE)? Your entry choice could determine when you get an offer.


----------

